# Original Cube Prototype Replica



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 24, 2014)

My dad and I are making a 2x2 rubik's cube prototype replica, using wooden blocks, paperclips, and a rubber band. It's really fun! We spent about an hour figuring out how to make it, and we had piece #1 finished in about 10 minutes. My dad's an engineer, so he loves doing this kind of stuff.

Anyway, if anybody has any comments or tips, feel free to post them here! I will also be making updates every time we finish a part.


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you doing this with a 3d printer?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2014)

It's not clear what you mean. Got pictures?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 24, 2014)

We ar building it out of wood, paperclips, and rubber bands.

This is what we are basing it off of.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Are you doing this with a 3d printer?



..



AlGoreRhythm said:


> My dad and I are making a 2x2 rubik's cube prototype replica, using wooden blocks, paperclips, and a rubber band.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 9, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> My dad and I are making a 2x2 rubik's cube prototype replica, using wooden blocks, paperclips, and a rubber band. It's really fun! We spent about an hour figuring out how to make it, and we had piece #1 finished in about 10 minutes. My dad's an engineer, so he loves doing this kind of stuff.
> 
> Anyway, if anybody has any comments or tips, feel free to post them here! I will also be making updates every time we finish a part.


Making a 3x3x3 replica was fun so good luck.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 10, 2014)

It your replica also high low quality guaranteed?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, we finished a while ago. I was a bit disappointed at the quality for a while, then I realized that that was how bad it's supposed to be. I guess it was originally more of a proof of concept for Erno Rubik to go off of than an actual puzzle. So yeah, high low quality guaranteed. I would post a pic if I had a better camera.My dad rocked at this. He actually enjoyed it, I think. Our wood blocks were a bit small, so we had to modify each paperclip to be thinner by hand. And the paperclip comes undine every few solves (yes, I actually so solve it sometimes.) I did a short presentation at school for extra credit, and I think it did okay.

Anyway, thanks for all of your support, and I hope that my dad will help me do some hand mods now...


----------



## Maccoboy (Dec 3, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yeah, we finished a while ago. I was a bit disappointed at the quality for a while, then I realized that that was how bad it's supposed to be. I guess it was originally more of a proof of concept for Erno Rubik to go off of than an actual puzzle. So yeah, high low quality guaranteed. I would post a pic if I had a better camera.My dad rocked at this. He actually enjoyed it, I think. Our wood blocks were a bit small, so we had to modify each paperclip to be thinner by hand. And the paperclip comes undine every few solves (yes, I actually so solve it sometimes.) I did a short presentation at school for extra credit, and I think it did okay.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all of your support, and I hope that my dad will help me do some hand mods now...



hey can we see some pics? bad quality pics are better than none and I'm very interested in this


----------

